# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Spit

## riand

Kan iemand mij goede tips geven bij de aandoening "Spit"
Dank
Riand

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Riand,

Naar aanleiding van jouw vraag wbt Spit heb ik een artikel geplaatst. Misschien dat je er iets aan hebt, dit is de link naar het artikel toe: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=37190#post37190

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

